# Subscription problem



## nanmaniac (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi there,
first of all sorry, I don't know where to post this issue.
I have an active subscription: War of the Burning Sky 4E Subscription, but I cannot access to any downloading page or any actualization. I wonder if there is some problems with my account.
I'll thank anyone telling me where to go to find the solution to my problem.
Thanks in advance
Nanmaniac


----------



## Morrus (Mar 29, 2010)

Do you recall where/how you purchased the subscription?  There have been several methods, and the answer depends on which one it was!  Was it at RPGNow, here at EN World as a $3 monthly subscriber, or the old one-off subscription here at EN World?


----------

